# Lighting Forum Welcome & FAQ



## icewolf08

*Lighting Forum FAQ*

The only stupid question is the one you didn't ask!

Overview
Welcome to the ControlBooth Lighting forum. This is the home for all your questions, tales of adventure, shop talk, and what have you that relate to lighting in the entertainment industry.

As with any forum on ControlBooth please remember that first and foremost this community is designed for the purposes of education. ControlBooth has many members who are only in high school so please try to keep posts as age appropriate as possible.

Please make sure that you take a moment to familiarize yourself with Controlbooth's site wide FAQs and Terms of Service (TOS) before you start posting. If you have any questions concerning either of those documents or this FAQ please feel free to contact a CBmod or a member of the Senior Team.

Posting Rules
First and foremost; use the search function. We know it seems like a new problem to you. But trust us it’s happened to someone before, and chances are we’ve discussed it at length here. Also take the time to look through CB’s extensive glossary and collaborative articles as there is a plethora of information in both.

When you are asking a question please give as many details as you have available. The community is eager and willing to help you, but we can only give you full answers when we have all the information. If you just post a question like: "When I turn on channel 10 on my light board nothing happens, how do I fix it?" we can't really help you. In fact you will probably get a bunch of replies asking for more information. If you start out by telling us that you have XYZ light board, ABC dimmers, and you are trying to turn on PQR fixture then we have enough information to start helping you.

Also, when you ask a question please don't "bump" your thread if you have not got an answer. Sometimes the community responds to new threads in minutes, sometimes in days.

When replying to threads be as specific as you can be. Keep in mind that not everyone is on the same skill level as you might be. Some folks will need more help than others. Also keep in mind that sometime in the future someone other than the original poster (OP) may come through looking for information on the same problem, so having full and complete answers will be helpful.

Also, when replying to threads please pay attention to the last post date. There are lots of very old threads and many may have questions that have gone unanswered yet they have fallen by the wayside due to time or other factors (Necroposts). While you might have an answer or more helpful comments, in most cases the problems have been solved or the show is over, or the OPs may not even be active members anymore. On the other hand, if you have a question that pertains to an old thread feel free to bring it back.

Content Rules
As has been mentioned, this is the lighting forum. Posts here should have something to do with entertainment lighting. This includes fixtures, controls, dimming, lighting design, system design, etcetera for all aspects of the entertainment industry including film, theatre, TV, concerts and events, etc.

Since lighting questions often go hand-in-hand with electrical questions please be aware that it is a global CB policy to not give out "How-to" information with regard to electrical situations. As we strive for member safety and to avoid liability this means that the community cannot tell you how to wire up your dimmers or even your desk lamp. Keep in mind that electricity can kill. If you are ever in doubt or find yourself in a situation above your skill set you should contact a local certified electrician. If you have any questions about what is acceptable to post with regards to safety please refer to the CB TOS or ask a CBmod or Senior Team member.

When you are asking questions about lighting design please keep in mind that we will not do your designs for you. Lighting design is a personal thing and you should make your design your own. If you ask a question like: "I am designing XYZ show next month and I was wondering if anyone else has done it and can tell me how I should light it." Then you are giving up your creative position. You are the LD, you should be making the design choices. If you need a jumpstart for your process take a look in the CB Wiki at the "Lighting Concept/Lighting Statement" article as it contains some great information on design process. Once you get your design going, if you come to the community with an image and ask "How can I create this type of look on stage?" or if you have an idea for an effect but you don't know how to do it, those are the questions that we can answer.

Other than that, Please make sure that you abide by the general CB content rules outlined in the CB FAQ.

Tips for Posting (from the CB FAQ)
Avoid posting using all caps. IT LOOKS LIKE AND WILL BE INTERPRETED AS YOU ARE SHOUTING! Also, post using proper English spelling, grammar, and punctuation. It makes posts a lot easier to comprehend, and it represents you to the world. English shortcuts (neways, 2 instead of too, etc.) and slang in every other word may work for instant messaging, but it has no place at ControlBooth.com. 

Try not to post comments that don't add anything to the discussion. When you're just cruising through a thread in a leisurely manner, it's not too annoying to read many "I agree" posts. However, if you're actually trying to find information, it's a nuisance. Therefore, save those curt responses for the "General Discussion " forum. 

Here at ControlBooth.com, we have an edit feature. You can edit your posts at anytime. Do not post another reply within this period just to say you messed something up or that you wanted to add something. We call this no-no "double-posting." Utilize the edit feature instead. Also, do not reply to your own posts. If you have two or more back-to-back posts in a thread that you posted within a six-hour period, expect someone to shake their finger at you. 

Use descriptive and specific subject lines. This helps others decide whether your particular words of wisdom relate to a topic about which they care. If you're just TOO busy to use a descriptive subject, then we're just TOO busy to read or respond to your thread.

Forum Mods
Your forum mods for the lighting forum are [user]Icewolf08[/user] and [user]Grog12[/user]. They are happy to answer any questions you have. You are also free to send any questions, comments, or concerns along to the Senior Team. We hope that you enjoy your time here!


----------

